# Something killing trochus snails



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought maybe it was the water parameters or lack of algae to eat. Last 10 i bought, 8 were dead in a week. Now 2/4 are dead from last purchase. The ones I put in the sump are doing fine but the day I put them back in the tank, 2 are dead. I have the following livestock, do any of these things kill snails?

Sailfin tang
OC Clowns
Blue Green Chromis
Sixline Wrasse
Spotted Mandarine
Watchman Goby
Pajama Cardinals
Cleaner Shrimp
Peppermint Shrimp
Tuxedo Urchin


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Wrasses are known to pick at snails, but I doubt your six line is the culprit. I would put a half-shell clam in the tank just before lights out and check on it ever half hour or so, you might have a polyclad worm (snail/clam eating flat worm) eating your snails.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I've seen bristle worms and used to always kill them but then heard they're mostly harmless. You're probably right, they always are found dead right next to where I see this 8 inch worm at night.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

An 8" polyclad worm???


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Bristle worms are great part of the CUC so if the snail was dead (or anything dead for that matter) it will begin to carry out its natural work


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Not a polyclad worm, a bristle worm. So bristle worms wont attack live snails?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

darcyr said:


> Not a polyclad worm, a bristle worm. So bristle worms wont attack live snails?


I can only say that I have never experienced that event occurring

Snails are fragile things and seem to die off for no apparent reason, however some can live seemingly for years ..

Sorry that I couldn't offer any more assistance - perhaps the forum can elaborate


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

From what I know, bristleworms will eat snails if they are already dead/dying. I've had snails die to improper acclimation, both within the same day or shortly thereafter. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most snails we get tend to die fairly fast unfortunately 
Unless they are nassarius snails. Those things breed like red neck hillbilly's


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Are they getting enough to eat?


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

You may have a predatory snail in there. They are called whelks. I knew I had one when I saw it trying to kill a turbo. 

They look like nassarius snails.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

ok so is it just me or is everyone else nass snails breeding like rabbits right now

there dick to body ratio makes me feel inadequate


----------

